# An ExposÃ© on Learning About the Construction of My 9" SB Lathe



## Conrad Hoffman

"The mark of a good repair person is that he/she leaves no marks."

It sounds like you're going carefully and doing a great job. I strongly recommend replacing or making wipers, as over the long term they'll really reduce wear. A clean oiled bed and good wipers will reduce wear to near zero. Way oil is a lathes best friend.

Best,
Conrad


----------



## HMF

Dave, 

Hope you don't mind, but I am going to move this into the SB forum.

Thanks for a great post!


Nelson


----------

